# Symphony 39, Mozart (This Version)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This blew me away!


----------



## licorice stick (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you for posting this! I would have been on my feet in the audience after such an incredible performance! The 39th is my favorite of the last three symphonies, not only because of the ingenious tunes and structure, but also because of the unique sonic environment dominated by clarinet. The conductor is a worthy heir to Osmo Vanska at the Lahti Symphony, his other post beside Galicia. Two highlights of this performance include the clarinet ornamentation in the Trio and the handling of the false ending in the Finale. My minor criticisms are slight clunkiness in some rubati and a limited mezzo forte dynamic range in the clarinet, but nothing not found in even the classic recordings.


----------

